# Skink ID, Townsville



## omg_a_gecko (Jun 5, 2010)

Photographed August 2008, near Townsville, QLD

I'm not 100% with my ID's on these skinks, other opinions welcome! please!


----------



## jordo (Jun 5, 2010)

Haven't encountered any of these but I'll have a crack to prompt some discussion/corrections 
1 & 3 - Carlia pectoralis (possibly vivax)
2 & 5 - Glaphyromorphus punctulatus (can't properly count the toes so could be Saiphos equalis?)
4 - Carlia foliorum.
Obviously hard to ID when you don't have the animal to key out but we'll see what the others think.


----------



## StephenZozaya (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree with Jordo.

1&3 C. pectoralis
2&5 G. punctulatus
4 C. foliorum


Cheers
Stephen


----------

